# Beaune Vet (highly recommended)



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

Following a very agreeable stay at the village of Savigny-les-Beaune, near to Beaune itself, I just thought I'd pass on my experience of one of the vets practices in Beaune...

We arrived at Savigny at the end of June, with our 3 little Chinese crested dogs 8) ....

One of our dogs (Louie) has a few health issues (iDVD) but in general she's doing well, but we've come to expect that she probably won't be with us for the full term, if you know what I mean 

Anyway, 3 weeks into the holiday, it was obvious that she was in trouble, she woke up in some distress, and the wife and I just looked at each other and thought maybe, this is it  ..

So off to the vet we rushed, expecting the worst.... On arrival we explained to the vet the IVDD issue, and also that we were well prepared to do whatever was in the best interests of Louie....
The vet was extremely sympathetic, and suggested we don't rush into anything, he had a great understanding of the issues, and, said first things first, let's make her comfortable...
This was done, and then he discussed a short course of treatment, basically saying, nothing to lose...

So we went with his suggestion 

What can I say..... What a turn around, within 2 days she was back on track, and enjoying life again.... 
To say we were relieved would be a complete understatement...

It's now been 5 weeks, and she's still as she was before, so whatever he did, certainly made a difference...
For this emergency treatment we were charged just €40....

Louie 


















Anyway.... To continue the story, whilst there, I asked that when we leave in a few weeks time, could he sort the passports for us??
Yes of course,

I asked how much, and he said that he had to charge the minimum consultation fee which was €29...

Fine, so we continued our break, and upon leaving, we re visited the vets and got the passports for all 3 dogs stamped and filled in..
For this task, I was fully expecting to pay €87...

But NO.... The fee was €29 for all 3.....

I asked if this was correct, as I'd thought it was going to be €29 each...??

To which he replied, No, that wouldn't be reasonable..... €29 euros was the fee...

So based on my experience, I'd just like to pass on the details of this really, excellent vet, and a thoroughly, nice guy too..and for the ladies out there, my wife reconned he wasn't just a nice guy, he was extremely good looking :wink: ... Although I wouldn't know about such things 
































































The vets details are as follows

Phillipe Lovery
167 route de Dijon
21200 Beaune

Tel 03.80.22.63.44

www.amandiers-veterinaire-beaune.com

[email protected]

Oh and finally, access and parking was simple for my 24ft swift kon-tiki


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

Glad to hear that Louie is ok, thanks for the info sounds like a great vet, great pics as well


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Many thanks for all the info.

Did the Vet speak good English or you good French?

I've attached a Pdf document with details of the Vet.

Could you let me know if the details are correct, or not, and any other info that might be helpful to anyone else who would like to use the same Vet.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Pleased to hear little Louie recovered well

Thanks for the info, note made of the address for future use

Did you pass it on to the vet data base?

Aldra


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Many thanks for all the info.
> 
> Did the Vet speak good English or you good French?
> 
> ...


Hi Kieth,

PDF looks fine....

Just to add Phillipe spoke very good English.... And I easily managed to get my van into the car park.... Parking on the road could be a bit dodgy as it was a 2 lane carriageway....


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Enock - I've added the Beaune Vet to the Vets List and will post the updated version in September.


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

Many thanks for that, it's our first time wih Beth on the Continent and we weren't sure where to do the thing with th passport. Even better, having checked on the map, it isn't far from where we're touring at the moment.
All I have to do now is decide whether to file it under B for , D for dog or V for vet.


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

The deed is done and a very comfortable experience. We are staying at the very nice site in Beaurne and I cycled along this morning to check things out. I went I to explain myself in my best French only to have the vet say, "You may be more comfortable in English." I was.
The appointment was made and we took the van due to the threat of heavy rain, we included a trip to L'Eclerc which was just round the corner. (There's an Aldi not far the other way.)
The consultation was trouble free, good humoured and all in English. Phillipe has a twinkle in his eye and a sense of humour. When Beth refused the worming tablets at first he suggested that they were an English recipe. Beth didnt have the option to refuse them a second time. The paperwork was explained to us and the bill of €43 (€29 consultation,€13 worming tabs) was paid by CC. 
All in all a very positive experience. Now for the tunnel check.


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

Glad it worked out....  

For future reference, it is worth taking your own tablets if you can..
We do this, not just to save a few €€, but also, so that our dogs get the same pills as they do at home..

Have a safe trip, back to the Chunnel 8)


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

brynric - thanks for the update and bon voyage.

Perhaps worth noting that the Milbemax tablet the Vet gave our dog costs between £1.15 (for a small dog) and £3.25 (for a large dog) if the tablets are bought online.

Charging €13 for the tablet at the Vets does seem a reasonably high markup.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Keith, did you not mean,

An unreasonably high mark up. :wink: 

Which all in all makes my 6.80 euro charge for pill and stamp seem exceptional 

tony


----------



## Brightsider (Jun 21, 2012)

Gosh, looking at this thread has made me realise what a fabulous deal I just had in Schladming. First time I'd visited Europe with Jack, my boxer, and had to do the return vet visit thing. My friends suggested we just pop in there on the off chance as their regular vet was closed that day, so we did. 

Have to admit to being slightly nervous of our welcome 'off the street' as it were, but they couldn't have been more pleased to see us. Fitted us in straight away, all checks, tablets, stamps in passport taken care of with smiles and excellent English. I was expecting the bill to be in the region of €30 for the check, but no - total bill of €27.10 - and that included a lead I purchased that was €15 8O 8O 

So glad to hear that Louie had a good experience and is doing so well.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Brightsider - do you have an address for the Vet you use?


----------



## Brightsider (Jun 21, 2012)

KeithChesterfield - Yes, sorry - had to find it as it wasn't immediately to hand. It was...

Mag Gertrud Trinker
Martin-Luther-Str. 33
8970 Schladming
Austria
03687 24474

Free parking in a nearby car park with short walk - 2 mins? - to the surgery. Opening hours were slightly odd, 5 - 6.30pm definitely with possibly an hour or so surgery in the morning too. I can't quite remember what was on the sign outside.

Link to the search results are here:

http://www.yelp.com/biz/mag-gertrud-trinker-schladming

Sorry it's not more specific but hope that helps.

I also had to visit a vet in Luxembourg for an emergency visit on the drive home (Jack had an infected bite on his neck which was rather nasty). She was more normal vet pricing, but equally good, kind, friendly and spoke excellent English. I found her following a recommendation on a google search which I did at high speed in the services. :roll:

I'll find those details and add them too, they may be of use.


----------



## Brightsider (Jun 21, 2012)

Ok, the vet in Luxembourg (Diekirch) was:

Guerit Arlette
Medecin Veterinaire
18 Rue du Gymnase
L-9238 Diekirch
Luxembourg

Tel: +352 80 21 16
Fax: +352 80 82 06

Was open on Saturday morning and by appointment only. Not sure of other opening hours. Parking on the street outside but depending on how busy with other viehicles it may not be possible to park large outfits immediately outside. There were other streets/parking available nearby. If you get there early, there is a lovely walk along the river and plenty of shops/bars/pharmacies etc nearby if required. A really lovely lady who is excellent with animals. Jack loved his visit!

I hope that helps.


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Charging €13 for the tablet at the Vets does seem a reasonably high markup.


Agreed.... But worth bearing in mind that some of the larger dogs require more than 1 tablet. 8)


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Keith, who is your pet med supplier ?

tony


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Brightsider - I've attached two Pdf documents - one for the Austrian Vet and one for the Luxembourg Vet 

Could you tell me if the details are correct, or not, and if you have any other info that might be of use to other Members.


----------

